# EHIC cards out of date



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Urgently check the date. Over 6m cards will expire in the first half of 2011, never mind those already dated. If going to Europe ensure all cards are valid. 

Dave p


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Dave - moved to continental touring !

a timely reminder to check these.......... :idea:


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

The card itself is a mere formality and is itself not required.

We found out 5 days before we left that Sophie's had expired, a quick call to EHIC confirmed that the number remains the same and if there was any issue in obtaining treatment they would fax over the necessary confirmation that treatment would be covered to the hospital.

That's not to say that checking your card is valid is not worthwhile but if it does you can still gain treatment without it.


----------



## Booty (Aug 20, 2010)

If you do apply for a card online, be warned, there are websites that charge £9.95. It's easy to hit on one of this by googling EHIC card and falling into the trap. Instead, use the NHS website here: https://www.ehic.org.uk/Internet/home.do. It's free and a very efficient service.


----------



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi

All of ours (two adults two children) also ran out this month, so we went online, entered our details including NI numbers and existing card numbers and four or five days later received replacements in the post. All very easy and only took 10 minutes online.

Cheers




Mark


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Checked ours last thursday, out of date.

Went online Friday (13th) and got them today.

Addie is correct in what he states above :wink:


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Swimbo did ours on-line today.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If the number remains the same , why not make them last a lifetime.


Sorry that would create unemployment  

Dave p


----------



## GRUMPYOB (Feb 20, 2011)

Same with ours. Went to renew online but wasn't going to pay the £9.95. Rang them the next day and got it sorted on the auto reply service, no problem. Apparently there is a renew option or a reminder. check the website for more info.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Grumpyob,

As Booty stated, use this direct site and there is no charge.

https://www.ehic.org.uk/Internet/home.do

Also, must thank Dave P for bringing this to our attention :wink:


----------

